# Your OWN show



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 18, 2010)

So, apparently, Oprah Winfrey is trying to get her own television channel, and is looking for people to participate on a show.  My teacher is trying to do a cooking with chemistry show.  The video is here:click  If you think it is good enough, vote, and spread it on to your friends and family.  If you don't like it, you don't have to send it on.

I couldn't think of where else this would belong.


----------

